# Syrah Soaked Venison Steak



## Wade E (Sep 7, 2009)

Not really a recipe but tasted damn good. I took this beautiful venison steak and marinated it in an RJS Winery Series Syrah for 24 hours and then grilled it with some onions and peas on the side and even accompanied it with the rest of the bottle which is over a year old and is totally awesome at this pint and cant see it getting any better then this.


----------



## Tom (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks very tasty! Never had venison



.

I just finished a whole chicken on my Weber charcoal grill.

I am not one to always pair the food to wine but, it did go well with a bottle of Italian Montepulciano.

Sorry no pix.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 7, 2009)

And where did you find this nice venison steak Wade? Been trying out the gun again?


It looks great, but you need to practice those plating skills a bit- 5 points deducted for messy plate edge. You need to take a towel to it and spin the plate around. Let Waldo show you some time. He's the master!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 7, 2009)

I guess if you two are fessing up to what you made for dinner I better also. I don't have any pix either. 


I have been very slack this summer in my cooking duties- just never enough time. I decided since Cindy was working until 4:30 today that I would do a shrimp boil (thanks Waldo for the idea a year or so ago). I went down to my brothers farm and dug up about 5 pounds of new red potatoes so about half were nice and small. I picked a dozen ears of yellow and white sweet corn and then a half dozen ears of white. Next I got apound or so of small onions and some baby carrots. I couldn't leave those few hot peppers there, they were lonely in the field (of course there were about 100 bushels of their friends just a lonely). I went back home, checked the freezer and all I had were small pre-cooked frozen shrimp. I had to get on the phone and give Cindy a call - I need an emergency pickup of a pound of fresh shrim and a pound or so of hot sweet Italian Sausage.


I cleaned the veggies and got out the big kettle and filled it with water. It takes a bit to get a 30 quart kettle boiling. It was just getting going good when she got home so I threw all the veggies along with healthy servings of Creole and Cajun Spices along with a half teaspoon of red pepper. She couldn't get a pound of shrimp, so she picked up 2 pounds of 18 count shrimp- Nice. The sausage was fresh made from the butchers in the store, so I chunked that up also. 


I ended up cooking the whole shebang and the aromas were wonderful. I put the contents on two large cookie sheets and they were mounded. I asked her what army was going to help us consume it all!? Well in the spirit of things, we ate about half of it! Man was it good.
Thanks Waldo!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 7, 2009)

I looked at the plate right after i took the pic and laughed as I knew at least you would bust my chops on that!!!!!



Those dinners sound very good also and I think its time time I do a shrimp boil myself with the big turkey fryer, wish I had some of those crawdads like Smurfe though!!!!!!!!!



Those steaks are from my friend who we call the Deer slayer as he can go out for 1 hour for lunch and come back with a beauty many times a week with his bow, i think he sleeps with then damn thing!


----------



## Tom (Sep 7, 2009)

Appleman, 

Boy you musta been stuffed!. Did you have enough room for any wine? If so what?


----------



## Waldo (Sep 8, 2009)

Sounds like it was quite a culinary weekend....Has me drooling and thinking I may forego my bowl of raisin bran this morning and head to 
I-Hop for breakfast instead


----------



## uavwmn (Sep 8, 2009)

Wade, Van Gogh couldn't have painted a better picture!!!!


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 8, 2009)

Rich, I now wish I had given you more of a notice when I visited you! That all sounds better than the Chinese restaurant we visited with you. Altho that was very good!!!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 8, 2009)

hannabarn said:


> Rich, I now wish I had given you more of a notice when I visited you! That all sounds better than the Chinese restaurant we visited with you. Altho that was very good!!!




Yeah, Barney, I should have been more prepared, but you were about two days early! I did feel guilty about not having a dinner ready for you. I would have preferred to spend the evening home serving you a good meal and tasting some wines. I did have a great talk with you and Betty though and hope to make it out to you some day. I don't think tthe corn was ready on the farm when you were here this year. It has been horribly late.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 8, 2009)

tepe said:


> Appleman,
> 
> Boy you musta been stuffed!. Did you have enough room for any wine? If so what?


Tom, in my defense, I had a few helpers eating it. My boys aren't shy around food they like- and they liked it!


Oh, and no wine - just a few left-over hard lemonades!


----------

